# Glyphosate on dormant Bermuda



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a lot of Dallisgrass in my Bermuda lawn. Want to kill it by spraying Glyphosate while the Bermuda is dormant and the Dallisgrass is still green described here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch4wkPN_p3s.

I live in the Atlanta area and it has been below freezing a few nights and the Bermuda is mostly brown. But if I look underneath I can still see some green. I have read differing opinions on this issue.

Some say spray lightly and the glyphosate will stay mostly on the top canopy and the small amount of green underneath will not get enough to kill it.

Others say you can't have any green Bermuda or you will kill it.

I have so much Dallisgrass I'm inclined to spot spray even if it kills some of the Bermuda. It is supposed to be in the mid 60 tomorrow and I feel this may be the last opportunity before the Dallisgrass goes dormant also.

PS: previous owner did nothing with the yard. I'm lucky if it is 50% Bermuda, the rest is weeds

Thoughts?
Thanks,


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree - spray it. Get rid of the nasty Dallisgrass, even at the expense of some Bermuda. With NWT (Nitrogen, Water, and Time) your Bermuda will fill in nicely once you hit the warm summer temps. Patches of Bermuda will look better than tons of dallisgrass weeds, imo.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If it is bad, I agree with @dfw_pilot and spray it anyway. Bermuda should spread and repair quickly once the weather warms back up. Take advantage of the small window you have to spray out as much of the Dallisgrass as possible.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Do it. If for no other reason than another experiment in this controversial practice.

Fwiw I sprayed dallis in my yard during summer in a fit of rage and had the patches filled in one season.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

david_ said:


> in a fit of rage


LOL I can totally relate.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how it turns out.

FYI, on one side my neighbor has a nicely manicured Bermuda lawn. On the other side is government land they only bush hog twice a year. It has about every weed that grows in Georgia


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I back up to a goat field so I feel your pain. Top right you can see the results of "spot" spray after a couple months. After that I went started painting the survivors (bottom right) which much less collateral damage.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Well, it's been three weeks since I sprayed.

Although most of the Dallisgrass I sprayed has turned brown, it did not seem to turn brown any quicker than the Dallisgrass I did not spray. Also, the other green weeds that got oversprayed like clover and the winter weeds, have only turned yellow and not white or brown.

I'm thinking, even though I sprayed when it was above 60, it takes time for the Gly to work and most of that time the temperature was much colder.

So, assuming the Dallisgrass greens up before my Bermuda, I'm going to hit it again late winter / early spring. During this time the temperature will be rising instead of falling so the Gly will be more effective. And since I have some Tenacity, I'll spray that also.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Spray or if it's a small enough quantity, hand brush it directly.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm curious how this turns out. Please keep us posted, @Automate.

Good luck!


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

I had 2 bad experiences spraying "G" killer on my dormant Bermudagrass.

I had bald circles and they did not fill in until the second season.

I don't recommend-


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

@MatthewinGA , I'll find out this summer.  Interestingly when reading the Gly label a little closer it says you can even apply it to active Bermuda as long as you use low dosages.

"*Actively Growing Bermudagrass*
This product may be used to control or partially control many annual and perennial weeds for effective release of actively growing Bermudagrass. DO NOT apply more than 16 fluid ounces of this product per acre in highly maintained turfgrass areas. DO NOT apply tank mixtures of this product plus Oust or Oust XP in highly maintained turfgrass areas. For further uses, refer to the "ROADSIDES" section of this label, which gives rates for actively growing Bermudagrass treatments. Use only in areas where some temporary injury or discoloration can be tolerated."

I can live with delayed green up, but will be disappointed if it kills it completely.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've done it on the HOA property, 2 areas....#10-11# mo ago. I was frustrated with the amount of poa

1) Tiftuff mostly killed/stunned and promptly filled in - where there was adequate sun.

2) 419 or whatever plot... low light area ....bad decision. Still obvious

Ground has to be at the lows (last week was brutal) so I'd hit it


----------



## tincan (Sep 4, 2020)

I was frustrated with Poa and sprayed glyphosate on the Poa in my Bermuda lawn last late winter. When the weather warms up, there were bare patches where I had sprayed glyphosate. It took another month or two before Bermuda spread into the bare patch.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Zero chance you're killing Bermuda with a single app of glyphosate. I sprayed my entire yard multiple times with glyphosate and fluazifop over two seasons and still found love Bermuda grass.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I hand painted what I believed was Dallas Grass, it took care of it, but took a little bit, it eventually turned black and completed died out. I used one of those foam brushes. My neighbors did think I was crazy out there "painting" random weeds lol


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

When I posted on Jan 2 (3 weeks after spraying) that the Gly had not killed everything, I had not waited long enough. Another 3 or 4 weeks and all the weeds I had sprayed were brown.

Now, some of the Dallisgrass I didn't hit good enough is greening up. Going to spray Gly soon to finish it off.

Either way, this area was going to need a lot of plugging but hopefully spraying the Gly when the Bermuda is dormant saved some of the Bermuda.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

All, I am planning to do a dormant non-selective herbicide app this winter to ensure all of my poa is killed off. I am afraid I may have some simazine and ALS resistant poa that is dying (I applied Simazine and Negate 4 weeks ago and just applied another Negate app). I will see if it kills it off before doing the dormant app.

I have also read that there is a significant problem with glyphosate resistance and am thinking about applying glufosinate. Would there be an issue with tank mixing gly and glufosinate to have 2 MoAs or is this too big of a risk?


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I've done this, though a long time ago. I got good results. The weed was not dallisgrass and I don't remember what it was. I would wait until it was January just to insure the Bermuda is dormant.

I'm no chemicals expert and probably the last guy anyone needs to take advice from.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Unfortunately the best control for Dallisgrass isn't labeled for residential use. I'm surrounded by cow pastures so without something like MSMA then you'll fight that stuff as long as you own the property.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I plan to switch my PGR program over to glypho next year. For the Dallisgrass go with summer application or MSMA route.


----------

